# how to go to bios



## jimbull (Jul 1, 2004)

can anyone tell me how to get into bios so i can check the power settings. ive checked them in control panel


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It depends on your motherboard. While your computer is booting up, look for a "press [key] to enter setup". That key will be the one you want to get you into the BIOS settings. It can be a number of different keys, so if your POST screen doesn't show it, try DEL, F1-10, or look up the model name of you BIOS version on google to find the key.


----------

